# Seraphim Falls



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/seraphimfalls.jpg[/img]
I was strolling through Movie Gallery about lunch time Friday looking for a couple of movies to rent for the weekend. I was looking specifically for Apocalypto, but they were all out. I got all the way around to the s's and Seraphim Falls caught my eye. I'd never seen any previews or trailers on this one... never even heard of it actually. I thought to myself, Liam Neeson and Pierce Brosnan in a western... should be a good movie, although I not a big western fan. Later that evening my wife went into to town and managed to snag Apocalypto. I had no idea that both of these movies would be so similar with the exception of being filmed around two different cultures. Both had me reminiscing of the Rambo movies. Both had the ole trip the rope and spikes come flying at you death trap scene. It made me wonder if maybe the writers, producers, etc., had been reading each others scripts. :huh:

Seraphim Falls is about a former Civil War officer, Gideon (Brosnan), who is hunted in the wilderness by another former Civil War colonel, Carver (Neeson). Reminiscent of Apocalypto and Rambo, one man is on the run and slowly laying waste one by one to those who hunt him. However, this one has a rather strange ending... not typical by any means.

PQ is excellent with some really good looking scenic views, again, similar to Apocalypto. SQ was okay... nothing spectacular, although I was dodging those bullets whizzin' through the air.

Overall a really good movie and highly recommended.

:4stars:

Website and Trailer 

...


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I enjoyed the first 3/4ths of the - but the ending just didn't make any sense to me.


Mitch


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I assume you are referring to where Anjelica Huston comes into the movie, Madame Louise Fair. From there forward was what I referred to as strange... but I'd say that's only the last 10% of the movie.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

It may have been the last 10% of the movie, but it sure felt like 25% .
Regardless, that last 10% really messed up the movie for me.



Mitch


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

I too picked up this movie under similar circumstances as Sonnie. I also watched Apocalypto within a few days. Now that you mention it there was a similarity in that one guy was being chased by several and slowly they were reduced in number. That's where the similarity ends.

Saraphim Falls was about two men who were basically good men, who due to circumstances somewhat out of their control became enemies. Both are haunted by a terrible tragedy and one blames the other for it. As usual this hatred is based on a lack of information on the part of the self proclaimed victim.

Madame Louise Fair, was meant to represent the devil or if you prefer the evil in men that leads good men to do wrong things. In this case she was the enabler of them continuing to try to kill each other. In the end, the good in both men triumphs as Gideon realizes that it is Carver's decision to make whether he lives or dies and Carver realizes that Gideon is not the answer. 

The final scene signifies that while they were inherently good men, they had let their lives take a path that really lead to nothing and their only legacy was knife and pistol left to rust in the desert.

I though it was an outstanding movie, and the making of was very interesting. The scene where Gideon falls into the ragging mountain river and goes over the falls was of particular note. Pierce Brosnan actually did the scene up to the head of the falls. A stunt double went over the falls, and they put Pierce back in the water. I know the stunt double went over the falls but did you see that river. It was snow fed so it would be very very cold. 

I highly recommend this movie.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now that you explain the ending... it makes much more sense to me. I didn't catch on. :duh:

Going down the river rapids was risky enough and that was a pretty daring stunt to go over those falls... amazing!


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

I liked the movie. The ending was a little weird, but still good. Each man made a deal with the Devil.

I thought the winter scenes, filmed in Oregon, were beautiful! Man, would I love to live there.


----------

